# Hello!



## saeglopur (Sep 1, 2012)

My name is Dan, I live in the US, and I am hoping to move to Italy within the next year or so. I'm a chef, and Italian food has always been my passion, especially Northern cuisine. I think that living in Italy for a while is the next logical step in my career. So, does anyone have any advice about moving/living there? I think I want to live in Milan. What should I expect to pay for an apartment? How difficult will it be to find a job? What sort of public transportation is there? What is the average cost of living? Any advice/tips/general information at all would be greatly appreciated! Cheers!


----------



## rpizzica (Aug 10, 2011)

Well Dan let's start from the very beginning, 
Are you Italian Citizen? or you have a visa to work here in Italy, do you speak Italian, those are the first things I will be more concern, also keep in mind that here in Italy business in general have the tendency to hire Italians first, then foreigners if they have work permits and know the language, I am not trying to discourage you but will be the same for any foreign come to your country and try to find a job.
Be more specific on you immigration status may be we can make better comments next toms. Good luck


----------

